# Dream Mods You'll Never Make



## Tex Ag (Jan 28, 2006)

What mod do you dream of but know you'll never try? (Realistic or Unrealistic)

Mine's an awning ceiling fan! I figure you need a removeable third cross bar in the middle with a fan that has some sort of quick connect. Storage for the fan will require additional dream mods.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Tex Ag said:


> What mod do you dream of but know you'll never try? (Realistic or Unrealistic)
> 
> Mine's an awning ceiling fan! I figure you need a removeable third cross bar in the middle with a fan that has some sort of quick connect. Storage for the fan will require additional dream mods.


A second story with loft, jacuzzi, and king bed. Hey, as long as I'm dreaming, why not?


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Tex Ag said:


> What mod do you dream of but know you'll never try? (Realistic or Unrealistic)
> 
> Mine's an awning ceiling fan! I figure you need a removeable third cross bar in the middle with a fan that has some sort of quick connect. Storage for the fan will require additional dream mods.


I was also thinking about that the other month for the Add-A-Room
Bit still haven't given up on it yet

Don


----------



## dancinmon (Oct 5, 2004)

With the rounded fronts on the Sydney's I could use a track and roller system that I could attach a canoe, kayak or bikes to at ground level. Then with a push of a button they would roll up on top of the TT and ride there until you pushed the button and they would roll back down to you.


----------



## rnameless (Jun 30, 2005)

automatic levelers would be nice or a full size shower. how about an outdoor kitchen? oh thats right, thats what other camper owners have to wish for.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I would like to see a HD television out a side compartment like on the expensive coaches. Set it up with headphones so I can watch TV while sitting around the campfire and not disturb anyone else.

My DW would read this and say..............figures.

Oh yeah , Outside fridge


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

Dream mods? Power levelers, automatic awning...

Or a small crew to set up and take down the camper for me when I get to the campsite.


----------



## WIOutbacker (Feb 12, 2006)

biga said:


> Dream mods? Power levelers, automatic awning...
> 
> Or a small crew to set up and take down the camper for me when I get to the campsite.


Ump lumpa dupedy du I've got another puzzle for you....


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Ohhhh I think 4 more feet in the master bedroom would be nice then there would be room for a slide out. and the whole curved end could be a closet like in a Montana. Hey I want more counter space in the kitchen so I would add another 4 or 5 feet there...


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I like the ceiling fan under the awning...would like that!!!
The power levelers....would like that!!!
HD TV in a slide out compartment...that would be great!!!
Full size shower.......that would be outstanding....I am a full size person!!!!

But you all missed the one mod I want......

A Keg sized frig that would keep the beer at exactly 34 degrees...with a lockable tap on the outside of the trailer (got to keep the teenagers out of my beer)!!!! If I had all of that the Outback would be perfect!!!!

Gary


----------



## Beerman (Nov 14, 2005)

Fire44, you beat me to that mod. I have wanted that since I thought about getting an Outback. But I might have to get a F250 if i had to carry beer for the whole campsite.

Beerman


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Mine would be washer and dryer. Last trip out, we were 52miles one way to the nearest laundry mat.

Thor



HootBob said:


> What mod do you dream of but know you'll never try? (Realistic or Unrealistic)
> 
> Mine's an awning ceiling fan! I figure you need a removeable third cross bar in the middle with a fan that has some sort of quick connect. Storage for the fan will require additional dream mods.


I was also thinking about that the other month for the Add-A-Room
Bit still haven't given up on it yet

Don
[/quote]

Is this what you mean?










Thor


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

I want an Easy Button, that way anything I could think of would come true. Kirk


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

aplvlykat said:


> I want an Easy Button, that way anything I could think of would come true. Kirk
























I have one ... ("You want what when?" "NO" <THAT was EASY!> ) but it sounds more like you're looking for a 'Genie in a Bottle' thingy (sorry, Eric!)....


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

I pick E): All of the above


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

I would like to add a "instant travel dh" that would go when, and where I want! we would go many many places and all the while the regular husband would be home taking care of his precious yard







. I would also take along"instant dds (dog sitter) who would provide tender loving care to the doggies while me and itdh were out having fun exploring places, walking hand in hand and.......POOF! whoa, had to stop that dream, it was getting out of hand.EVERYONE knows there is no such thing as itdh!


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

I'm 6'4" and my DS is 6'5", we'd like a slide-up!


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Very nice Thor!!!

Hey Doxie...welcome home!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

We love our Outback just the way it is...although I know my dh would definitely go for the beer keg mod in a heartbeat!


----------



## ssalois (Jun 19, 2006)

I would love for DH to......... Oh you mean the camper.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

countrygirl said:


> Very nice Thor!!!
> 
> Hey Doxie...welcome home!


thank you country girl! I keep hopping on forum for few minutes here and there. I need to stay up all night and see what all went on while I was gone!







did I miss anything really important, fun, scary or serious?


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

7heaven said:


> I'm 6'4" and my DS is 6'5", we'd like a slide-up!


Ditto, ditto, DITTO! I'd settle for a slide up in the shower though - might as well bump the shower wall out a foot while we're at it.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Moosegut said:


> I'm 6'4" and my DS is 6'5", we'd like a slide-up!


Ditto, ditto, DITTO! I'd settle for a slide up in the shower though - might as well bump the shower wall out a foot while we're at it.
[/quote]
THAT"S IT!!!! A 2D Shower Slide - UP & OUT....maybe that's actually a "Shower Pop-Out". Could even make it a full size tub without the hump thingy!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I guess 'Thingy" will be the word of the month


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> I guess 'Thingy" will be the word of the month


Hey - it works....

Besides, I'd ask if you preferred "nak** " as the word-of-the-month, but I think I know the answer







shy


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thor said:


> What mod do you dream of but know you'll never try? (Realistic or Unrealistic)
> 
> Mine's an awning ceiling fan! I figure you need a removeable third cross bar in the middle with a fan that has some sort of quick connect. Storage for the fan will require additional dream mods.


I was also thinking about that the other month for the Add-A-Room
Bit still haven't given up on it yet

Don
[/quote]

Is this what you mean?










Thor
[/quote]

Forget the fan then I'd go for full A/C









Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Don

LOL - I think you will need central vac with that Add-a-room

Thor


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

HootBob said:


> What mod do you dream of but know you'll never try? (Realistic or Unrealistic)
> 
> Mine's an awning ceiling fan! I figure you need a removeable third cross bar in the middle with a fan that has some sort of quick connect. Storage for the fan will require additional dream mods.


I was also thinking about that the other month for the Add-A-Room
Bit still haven't given up on it yet

Don
hey! how about a pic from the inside where the 2 are attached?! would love to see that!
[/quote]

Is this what you mean?










Thor
[/quote]

Forget the fan then I'd go for full A/C









Don
[/quote]


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Thor said:


> Mine would be washer and dryer. Last trip out, we were 52miles one way to the nearest laundry mat.


Supposedly these "Wonder Wash" things actually work:
http://www.laundry-alternative.com/

I've been thinking about something like that - just can't quite make up my mind.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Thanks for the info. I have seen this product on TV. I think my arm would be sore after a weeks worth of laundry for 5 people









Thor


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Yeah, I didn't want to admit that it looked like too much work







I've been looking at an electric one that's $70, but I've yet to find anyone who's actually used it.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Scrib said:


> Yeah, I didn't want to admit that it looked like too much work
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO









Thor


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Two mods here, although they would not work on the same trailer...

First, a lifting penthouse master suite with private sun deck.

Second, retractable pontoons so we can just keep on going when the road ends. I figure that is more doable than the retractable wings and turboprop engine for making those long distance rallies!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## 26600JV (Jul 19, 2006)

I like the Plasme screen in outside. I asked the DW if I could take the stove and sink out and put one in and she didn't even answer me, she just gave me _that_ look.







I quess it'll be a dream mod!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Fire44 said:


> I like the ceiling fan under the awning...would like that!!!
> The power levelers....would like that!!!
> HD TV in a slide out compartment...that would be great!!!
> Full size shower.......that would be outstanding....I am a full size person!!!!
> ...


Ditto...Ditto...Ditto

The "lock" would of course just lock as you walked up...using some cool camera and identification software, as I don't want to have to carry a key or remember a combo. Fingerprint reader perhaps?


----------



## ron4jon (Sep 26, 2005)

dancinmon said:


> With the rounded fronts on the Sydney's I could use a track and roller system that I could attach a canoe, kayak or bikes to at ground level. Then with a push of a button they would roll up on top of the TT and ride there until you pushed the button and they would roll back down to you.


That's a good idea - I have always wanted to take my canoe with me but haven't come up with a good plan. I have a 28 FRL-S. I don't want to do the "Over-the-truck cab" rack that the guy in Calfornia has even though his is the best idea yet.


----------



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

Tex Ag said:


> What mod do you dream of but know you'll never try? (Realistic or Unrealistic)
> 
> Mine's an awning ceiling fan! I figure you need a removeable third cross bar in the middle with a fan that has some sort of quick connect. Storage for the fan will require additional dream mods.


I'm going for a poll dead center in the living area so "what's 'er name" can do me a poll dance in the evening...


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I just came back from the Toronto RV show and got show great ideas from a Class A that was listing for just under 1 million

1 - Granite tile flooring
2 - auto step extender and retractor when you touch the handle
3 - power outside large screen tv storage c/w surround sound
4 - granite shower and bathroom
5 - gold everything
6 - power everthing
7 - heated towel rack and bed sheet warmer

Thor


----------

